# Mubarak and sons to be tried over deaths



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's ousted President Hosni Mubarak and his two sons are to be tried over the deaths of anti-government protesters, judicial officials say.

Read the article BBC News - Egypt: Hosni Mubarak and sons to be tried over deaths


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt's ousted President Hosni Mubarak and his two sons are to be tried over the deaths of anti-government protesters, judicial officials say.
> 
> Read the article BBC News - Egypt: Hosni Mubarak and sons to be tried over deaths


I'm expecting Amo Hosni to suffer another heart attack any time now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Six months ago we would never have heard that he had had a heart attack much less talk about it inherent, how the mighty have fallen


----------



## Maryam E G (May 18, 2011)

I wonder what he will think up next to stop his being transferred? For such a big, important man, he certainly is behaving very small. Apparently, he doesn't have much backbone. I suppose alot of other people were paid to keep him standing.


----------

